# INTEL NIC 82574L chipset 100% working?



## gettons (Mar 2, 2011)

Would this NIC be fully recognized (1000 Mb)?

http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/adapters/gigabit-ct/gigabit-ct-overview.htm


In the list of hardware http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#ETHERNET (which as far as I know is the first place to have a look at before buying) the 82574 chipset is listed, but not the 82574L chipset which is the one present of the above intel card (L might stand for something not important maybe). In the intel pdf spec file FreeBSD is listed as supported since 7.* but I just want to be sure before buying.




Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks silly when plugged into a long X16 PCIE slot, but working fine here.

```
em0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xa01f8086 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 82574L Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82574L)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

The driver is actually written by Intel :e


```
{ 0x8086, E1000_DEV_ID_82574L,		PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0},
```

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/e1000/if_em.c?rev=1.68


----------

